# insurance provider



## LizzP (6 February 2013)

hi can anybody recommend any good insurers?


----------



## KHippo (6 February 2013)

I'll be interested to see replies on this too! So far I believe KBIS are quite highly recommended on here?


----------



## Lil Ferg (6 February 2013)

Hi,  I would highly recommend KBIS, been with them for years.  They pay up quickly and have really helpful advisors.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (6 February 2013)

SEIB are also very good.


----------



## Tammytoo (6 February 2013)

NFU are not cheap, but they pay up!  My vets reckon they are the best to deal with.  

I was with SEIB but after wanting a 5* vetting (which costs £500+) before they would insure a horse worth less than £1,000 I changed.  Have heard a few complaints about them recently and they are not cheap.

KBIS have a good reputation.


----------



## rachi20x (6 February 2013)

Wow, I'm with KBIS, only been with them for a couple of months but everything is dandy so far  I actually chose them pretty quickly after finding they were the best deal for what I needed. 

It's quite relieving/generally nice to hear people recommending them.


----------



## suffolkmare (6 February 2013)

After asking various friends and others at my riding club I went with Carriage House. Mixed stories about PP Eq, but KBIS were close 2nd to CH. I didn't need a vetting for my boy as he was less than 3K and was glad as we've known him a while and he hasn't had any health issues. Best of luck


----------



## soulfull (8 February 2013)

Tammytoo
Firstly a vetting is half that price. And the only reasons a company would want a vetting like that is if horse had been yours for a while and you had not insured him or he was worth more than say £5/6k
I've insured 4 horses with SEIB (south Essex ins brokers) over a 20yr period and unfortunately had big claims for 3 of them. Never had a Problem claiming


----------



## Tammytoo (8 February 2013)

soulfull said:



			Tammytoo
Firstly a vetting is half that price. And the only reasons a company would want a vetting like that is if horse had been yours for a while and you had not insured him or he was worth more than say £5/6k
I've insured 4 horses with SEIB (south Essex ins brokers) over a 20yr period and unfortunately had big claims for 3 of them. Never had a Problem claiming
		
Click to expand...

I had been with SEIB for 15 years with two horses and trailer and never claimed a penny.  I was given a semi-retired tbx on loan as light hack and even though the horse had no value to speak of (I gave value as £800) they refused basic cover unless I had a full scale vetting.

NFU took over all three horses and trailer for a slightly lower premium and have just paid a vets claim in full without a query.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (8 February 2013)

Have been with NFU for years and they have always been excellent. I think they cover some things which other insureres may not do too.  When mine was due for renewal last August I got a few on line quotes from the most popular insurers (Pet Plan, SEIB, KBIS etc) and NFU was cheaper so ,of course, I stayed with them.


----------

